# Craftsman Drift Breaker - 536-918400 - Help me bring it back to life!



## deputy865 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm almost certain it is model # 536-918400 going off of previous searches.

Anyway, my boss recently gave me one of these hogs and of course, it doesn't run. Wouldn't be any fun if it did, right?

It hardly had any gas in it when he gave it to me, but seeing as this doesn't have a petcock, I'm assuming gas has left to rot in carb. Where can I get a carb rebuild kit at? Any links?

I'll be chasing a new spark plug as I wasn't getting any spark out of my current one but I also notice the inside of my plug boot was pretty corroded; any links to a new one? 

Hoping with the above few fixes and some fresh gas, I can bring this snow eating giant back to life!

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Youll have to get the engine codes off the engine itself and go looking that way. Is that one a Briggs or Techumseh?

Briggs Flathead Parts


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome Shane
If it's a Tecumseh, try to locate the number stamped into the top of the engine. This is a photo of this engine number on my Drift Breaker. Yours should be similar.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not sure on a 536-918400 size, but I've had a 918300 and a 918700. Both had Tecumseh engines on them. Take the number off the flywheel cover and any good engine shop can get you a carb kit. If you can't find one that way, I've used multiple Oregon replacement carbs in the past. You just need one for the correct size engine with the proper throttle and choke linkage on them. If given the choice, get one with the idle and main jets so they're fully adjustable.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Shane

Since you're guessing at the model number what engine does it have and how wide is the auger housing ??


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

I've been told any model number on a Sears Craftsman starting with 143 is a Tecumseh engine.


----------

